# I`m One Happy Ex-hippy



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

For years I`ve been trying to find this song which I haven`t heard in 30 years but I couldn`t remember the title or

the name of the group









This afternoon by chance while switching channels on the TV I found it playing on Heartbeat, a quick search of Google using the lyrics and here it is... Kites

_*Far out Man!!* _


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh dear








:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you know what they say about the 60's, if you can remember it you weren't there!

Mind you mac, admitting you watch heartbeat


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, that's a bit far out, even for my tastes.

And there's nowt wrong with watching Heartbeat, my mother watches it regularly, she thinks that Nick Berry is "A very nice young man". Mind you, she also thinks that "Nasty Mr Heath" is still Prime Minister half the time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Yeesss_ Paul, got something to say have you ?











rondeco said:


> Call yourself a hippy and you couldn't remember the title _or_ the band ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and things were a bit, shall we say `hazy` the time I last heard it


















pg tips said:


> you know what they say about the 60's, if you can remember it you weren't there!


I was only 13 when it first came out











> Mind you mac, admitting you watch heartbeat


I did say that.... _"by chance while switching channels on the TV I found it playing on Heartbeat"_


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

What's Heartbeat Mach???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> What's Heartbeat Mach???


The regular movement or sound that the heart makes as it sends blood around your body


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

altogether now

Heartbeat why do you miss when my baby kisses me?

de de dah dah daaaa de de da da daaa



> I did say that.... "by chance while switching channels on the TV I found it playing on Heartbeat"


Mac I don't believe a word!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Mach , you must be a fan of california dreaming






























Love and peace man


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> Mach , you must be a fan of california dreaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Man


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Mach , you must be a fan of california dreaming
> ...


I was going to ask "Why the baths?"


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Come on mate its obvious ,The Mammas and Pappas were sponsered by Bathy divers watches mate look closely at the wrists -


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the 60's??????? was it all in blak and white???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> the 60's??????? was it all in blak and white???


& slightly Pink


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > the 60's??????? was it all in blak and white???
> ...


floyd rule mach!!!!!!! "see emily play"

i now can see that you are a man of impecable taste, and as such are immune from any critisism of any kind, even wearing a breitling



















ps, what did you think of gilmour and bowies "arnold layne"?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I`ve never heard it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Blimey Mac that brings back memories .... Radio Caroline North, Marjorie Howarth and a first kiss







oh my god I am getting old


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ps, what did you think of gilmour and bowies "arnold layne"?
> ...


Have done now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Blimey Mac that brings back memories .... Radio Caroline North, Marjorie Howarth and a first kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren`t we all


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Chic Murray (late great Scots comic) had a four liner about hippies









Two hippies in a blue haze crossing the road, one gets hit by a bus. The other one asks:-

"Are you Ok Man?"

"No, I'm hurt, call me an ambulance!"

"OK Man, You're an ambulance!"

*********************** !*&$Â£@


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know of one ex-hippy who in 1973 spent the whole of one evening with a mate out of their heads listening to side B of Jerry Garcia`s `Garcia` album over & over while `he` lay on the floor on his back with most of his face in an empty extra large can of Heinz Beans saying... "Hello there can of beans"


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mel said:


> Chic Murray (late great Scots comic)
> 
> Two hippies in a blue haze crossing the road


Would they have been doing that 'in the usual way, you know, by putting one foot in front of the other'?

Would love to see more archive of Chick.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> the 60's??????? was it all in blak and white???


As I recall there were many, many colours.....


----------

